# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] What is TurboMGR and how do i use it

## astisbc

Hello, 

can someone give me a short instruction how to use TurboMGR and why to use it? 
It only shows the Items from all my Chars or am i wrong?

----------


## Litespeed0

> Hello, 
> 
> can someone give me a short instruction how to use TurboMGR and why to use it? 
> It only shows the Items from all my Chars or am i wrong?



After you log-in to each character (for at least 5 seconds I think), HUD will take a snapshot of inventory items. The two things I use it for are for viewing other character inventories and gear and for searching for something by using the search bar in the lower right area.

To enable it, you edit <thud folder>\config\config.xml 

Edit the line the "tcp_server enabled=0" to say <tcp_server enabled="1" port="8081" />
Save it and reload HUD. After this, TurboMGR should load. You may get a firewall messages that you can allow/accept.

If port 8081 is used by something, else just change it to 8082 and update "<thud folder>\TurboMGR.urls" file to use the same port.

----------

